# How much is my grinder worth



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I have a Francino (Cunill Brasil) grinder that I bought second hand, the doser is broke but I've recently fitted new burrs and everything else works great.

However, it's a little too large for my kitchen so I've been considering an upgrade to a Vario. How much do you think I'd be able to sell for?

Cheers,

Ric


----------



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

Sorry here's a picture...


----------

